# Dazzle Show Car Promotions :1959 DeSoto Fireflite



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there guys and gals.
I would like to start my threads with a classic car from the 50's, which we had the honor to welcome in Dazzle Show Car Promotions some time ago.
A 1959 DeSoto Fireflite.
Here are some photos indicative of the cars condition.




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Car was clayed with Megs Aggressive Clay,





































Mandatory paint depth readings:























































Swissvax Metal Polish came in handy to work on the chrome bumper, with the help off a mini polisher and a Meguiar's cutting pad.










Some 50/50 shots after 3-4 sets.




































































































Cleaning the Fireflite badge with APC and Swissvax Detailing brush



















CG Detailing sticks came pretty handy










et voila




























Next in line were various wet sanding papers



















In order to take care of some RIDs





































Sanding marks were removed with 105 and a Megs wool pad










A close up shot of the result










Some 50/50 on the drivers side





































Some 50/50 on the wing


















































































And a close up shot










Schedule has more chrome polishing and we had to remove all chrome trims from the headlights
































































Next in line were the mirrors




























Detailing sticks and Swissvax Metal Polish
































































Side chrome trim was polished with a pini polisher and SV Metal Polish




























as well as the rest of the trim parts,














































Front wing had a bad respray and it was wet sanded with 2000 and 3000 grit on the mini sander




























A couple of 50/50 shots



















Some 50/50's after compounding stage.


















































































50/50























































Result seems rewarding after lot of wet sanding and several sets with various combos of polishes and pads.










Passengers side was little tricky as it needed wetsanding as well, as the compounding stage wasn't enough.



















A 50/50 shot on the passenger's wing.



















1500 to 3000 grit on the passenger door.























































50/50










Passengers back wing needed serious attention as well, after wet sanding and several passes with wool and M85,heres the result.










50/50



















At the same time a different task was taking place, removal and cleanup of the wipers grill.





































Before




























Afters














































A few 50/50 shots on the tail lights




























Next was some chrome parts on the front that hadn't been done yet.




























50/50














































Metal polish Sv


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Afters




























A touch up was done also one the beging of the detail.




























Wipers were also cleaned and polished

Before:



















Afters:



















Only one wiper was fitted










on the other side we continue with the touch up because the initial colour was a tone different.










Continuing the correction :










Cleaning the fuel cap:



















Back bumper























































Exhaust tips needed polishing of course
































































Desoto badge



















Some PDR work from our associate








Here is the dent, or my attempt to take a picture of it.



















PDR progress























































Afters:




























After exterior completion , next in line were the wheels. I think pictures speak for itself.





































Initial cleaning with Sv brush and Chemical guys wheel and rim clean in 1:5 ratio























































IronX doing its thing





































After the cleaning process














































Finally the wheel on its way for polishing with the beloved Swissvax metal polish, which as you can see was used liberally in this car














































After 4 hours on each wheel:


















































































After two days, wheels were finished, here are some photos of the other wheels























































Iron X




























Rinsed with plenty of water and cleaning the tyres.



















Polishing 









A few afters


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Engine was also detailed




































































































APC in 1:4 ratio was used.




























IronX in a few spots.





































Some afters of the engine compartment, which had to be redone
Rubber and plastic parts were dressed with M40.













































































































Additional compounding was required with megs M84 on the rotary and a LC hydro pad.























































Additional small details needed our attention.























































Interior detail starτed with extreme caution:



















Owner of the vehicle was informed about the state of the interior.

























































































































































































































Seats were refurbished and new insulator foam was placed under the carpet, after the complete scraping and cleaning of the floor.




























Ready to install the new insulation after cutting the correct size of each part.



















During:









































































Aluminium door step was cleaned and polished.




























After all the insulation was fitted, we started cleaning the interior:





































Some photos of the door panels









































































Some afters




































































































Cleaning the interior














































Polishing chrome trim on the dashboard




































































































Time wasn't our friend on this detail




























Seats were received refurbished , springs were re painted, new foam was installed and finally we started to clean them





































A strong mixture of APC and degreaser was used along with a Meg's brush:
































































Afters





































Initial plan was to replace the original carpet but it was more than difficult to find the exact same colour, so our only choice was to clean 
the original one.

Cleaning the pedals.





































Putting the interior parts together


















































































Trunk progress





































Leather seats were cleaned and nourished with SV Leather Softener





































Paint was cleansed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid regular.




























After the prewax cleaner




























EZ Creme was used :








A photo after the paint touch up










Rubber seals were dressed with SV Seal Feed























































Some afters, only with the EZ crème glaze applied





































After all the hard work was done, it was time to choose the last step product.

Mystery and Endurance was the choice for this classic,










Mystery


















Removal after 20 minutes



















After 3 hours we topped up with Endurance which is very difficult to apply, and a heat gun was needed to make the process easier.
Application:























































Removal:



















I think the LSP combo is rewarding.( Layering Endurance over Mystery isn't a process by the book but it worked wonders)


















































































And a video of the engine running despite its age.






Thanks for watching , it was an absolute joy to work on this car and I hope you liked it as much as I did. Comments and questions are more than welcomed.

All the best
Andreas


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding!!

:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear God! I have no words... that's an Epic Work!

This is the real Detail at his highest level!

Congratulations for the work and for the report... I never saw so many pictures.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely awesome what a read :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a really outstanding job, that car now looks superb:thumb:
Well done....

Kev


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, that took me a while to look through all this, but what a great job you guys have done.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning :doublesho

Detailing at it's best, just love it!! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Quality work, labour of love on a very deserving subject.

Big respect fella, hats off to you, I'm loving your attention to detail :thumb:



p.s. I wish I could 5 star this thread, it is deserving of more.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

What an opening post Andreas!!!! :doublesho

Truly amazing work!
An epic level effort that changed a pile of scrap to a stunning antique beauty! :thumb:

As I said when first saw this amazing writeup, the sheer effort-knowledge-time and resources/products used and spent, categorize this job easily as one of the top detailing works ever achieved (IMHO)!

Standing applause to you buddy! :wave:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic work you have really done the car justice and another old motor lives on.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cant belive ive just looked and read all that

possibly the best detail and write up ive ever seen on here

stunnig,epic work

can i come and work with you

an amazing car,that looks beautiful,

thank you very much for sharing this piece of art :argie:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Best write up for a long time, legendary.:argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic work guys. Very thorough, and a deserving car. 

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Work of outstanding skill, a fantastic job.

John Tht.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lost for words, without question the best post ever on Detailing World..


----------



## Ralph1252 (Oct 6, 2011)

Detailing at a level only a handful in the world can think of doing.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Antreas for this Brilliant work


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely jaw dropping!! You guys are really thorough,fantastic attention to detail.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

THIS is the art of detailing. :argie:

Welcome to DW Andreas :wave:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

fantastic job!!!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job!!

Guess this was the 3th or 4th jar of Metal Polish?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments, I really appreciate this.



steve from wath said:


> cant belive ive just looked and read all that
> 
> possibly the best detail and write up ive ever seen on here
> 
> ...


Hi there buddy, its a nice idea, although I have to inform you thats a long trip from home. 



Wax-IT.be said:


> Great job!!
> 
> Guess this was the 3th or 4th jar of Metal Polish?


Well I used 3 jars of metal polish my friend .


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Some attention to detail gone into that.stunning.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Epic post andrea! Thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Brilliant...

Think that's easily the best thread I've read to date. Beautiful car and wonderful skills used to bring it back to life..:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

What a stunning transformation, a beautiful car that received some TLC it deserved


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Just... simply... amazing!

Great job!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't use words to describe that thread. It must have taken major time and effort.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr Dazzle the work you presented is nothing less than exquisite and it certainly deserves international acknowledgement.
Congratulations!!


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic work Andreas! Welcome to dw!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Amazing, one of the best details I have ever seen, well done.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quite unbelievable what you have achieved, total respect :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One word for you mate...WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho

Fantastic job!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

:argie: totally speechless !wow! Great work !


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

There are lots of factors that makes this detail unique.
The car, the skills, the patience and more importantly the desire to transform scrap metal to a piece of art.

It has been a long time since this amount of work was presented before in DW.
Hats off, more details like this are expected and mandatory.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful job!!! upstanding result !!! 
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Django (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm speachless! That was the most amazing and beautiful work i have seen on DW. The amount of work on the wheels alone ..... well what can you say. Superb! What a car!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

really amazing job


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments,i am really appreciate it!


----------



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones the see live this car at before, during and after Andreas's treatment.

*Dr Andreas* has done it, the car looks new in all aspects and the owner should feel at least proud of the piece of detailed art he is now driving.

That said, we should all wait for his upcoming big project. A new proud owner will be driving Greek roads with Anderas's signature. Once again.

Keep it coming my friend :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all guys!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work:argie:


----------

